# Linux



## Melitta (2004 November 22)

Ballmer: A Linux operációs rendszer "legalább" 228 szabadalmi jogot sért
A Microsoft szerint perek fenyegetik a Linuxot használó ázsiai kormányokat 

A Reuters szerint Steve Ballmer, a Microsoft vezérigazgatója a távol-keleti kormányfők szingapúri értekezletén úgy nyilatkozott, hogy a Linux operációs rendszert használó kormányok jogi eljárásokra számíthatnak, amiért szoftvereik szabadalmi jogokat sértenek. 

Ballmer egy nemrégiben független szakértők által készített felmérésre hivatkozva azt állította, hogy a nyílt forráskódú Linux operációs rendszer „legalább” 228 szabadalmi jogot sért. Hozzátette még, hogy egy napon majd minden egyes, a Világkereskedelmi Szervezethez (WTO) csatlakozó országot megtalál valaki, aki pénzt kér ezekre az ellopott szellemi javakra hivatkozva. A helyszín egyébként tökéletesnek mondható, ugyanis a szingapúri védelmi minisztérium tavaly Linux-alapúra cserélte 20 ezer Windows személyi számítógépét. A Linuxot a Távol-Keleten egyébként leginkább Kína favorizálja, mivel ők az anyagi szempontokon kívül potenciális fenyegetést is látnak a Windowsban. Némely vezetőik azt feltételezik ugyanis, hogy egy esetleges háborús helyzetben (például Tajvannal) bizonyos kódok révén ellenfeleik megbéníthatnák a teljes kínai informatikai hálózatot.

A különféle nyílt forráskódú szoftvereket támogató szervezetek elismerik, hogy a Linux felhasználók tudtukon kívül jogi eljárásoknak tehetik ki magukat. A szoftverfejlesztő SCO Group részéről például már több esetben is bírósághoz fordultak amiatt, mert szerintük a Linux az ő Unix szoftverükön alapul - szerencsére eddig magánszemélyeket nem, csupán a Linuxot támogató egyes cégeket, például az IBM-et perelték be. Mindenesetre a kormányok szintén vonzó célpontoknak ígérkeznek, kérdés persze, hogy Ballmer felperesként vajon a Microsoftra gondolt-e, vagy pedig máshonnan szerzett értesülések alapján, esetleg csupán a most napvilágot látott felmérés apropóján mondta, amit mondott.


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 3)

Linux server 2.6.8-2-386 #1 Tue Aug 16 12:46:35 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
server:/#


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 3)

ballmer egy idiota. lattad a tancolo majmot?


----------



## bnejulika (2007 Január 5)

A SuSe most fejleszti a 10.2 linux verzióját!!!


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 7)

bnejulika írta:


> A SuSe most fejleszti a 10.2 linux verzióját!!!



Koszi, inkabb maradok a debiannal. nekem az is tokeletesen megfelel.


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 7)

bnejulika írta:


> A SuSe most fejleszti a 10.2 linux verzióját!!!



Koszi, inkabb maradok a debiannal. nekem az is tokeletesen megfelel.


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 7)

Minden megvan benne, amire szuksegem lehet.


----------



## szeveryn (2007 Február 15)

A linux tényleg stabilabb op.rendsz. mint a win.? Érdemes váltani saját gépen?


----------



## derive (2007 Február 25)

*Linux- windows*



szeveryn írta:


> A linux tényleg stabilabb op.rendsz. mint a win.? Érdemes váltani saját gépen?



Tényleg stabilabb de néhány windows-os progam helyett kénytelen leszel a linuxos világból alternatívákat keresni... pl. Photoshop-> gimp egyebek.
Emellett sok linux disztribúció teljesen ingyenes is.

Mindenesetre szerintem első körben, ha nem ismered a linuxot jobban jársz ha a windows mellé teszed fel, és akkor indításkor választhatsz hogy melyik induljon el.

Vagy méginkább ( mivel a fentihez azért partícionálgatni is kell meg egyebek ) keress egy ún. livecd imagét a neten és írd ki, aminek segítségével közvetlenül egy cd-ről, telepítés nélkül is kipróbálhatod a linuxot.
Persze ezesetben vedd figyelembe hogy egy-két dolog hiányozni fog, nem fogsz tudni további programokat installálni, és lassabb is lesz.
Ha rákeresel google-lel biztos találsz rengeteget. Van magyar is, úgyhívják uhu-linux.

Sok szerencsét a kisérletezéshez


----------



## rova (2007 Május 1)

Mar sokk ideje hasznalom a *NIX fele operacios rendszereket. 2002-2003 kozott hasznaltam egy FreeBSD operacios rendszert egy IBM Thinkpag 380E laptop-on. Utana csereltem a laptop-ot egy Toshiba SA40-re. Ezen es a szerver-en van most egy Zenwalk 4.4-es (egy Slakware fajta Linux) es a desktop-on van egy SuSE 10.0. Sajnos, kett program miat, musaj meg hasznaljam a Windows-t, de ezekken kivul minden mast csak Linux alat csinalok (office, multimedia, programozas, Internet ...).


----------



## derive (2007 Június 14)

rova írta:


> Mar sokk ideje hasznalom a *NIX fele operacios rendszereket. 2002-2003 kozott hasznaltam egy FreeBSD operacios rendszert egy IBM Thinkpag 380E laptop-on. Utana csereltem a laptop-ot egy Toshiba SA40-re. Ezen es a szerver-en van most egy Zenwalk 4.4-es (egy Slakware fajta Linux) es a desktop-on van egy SuSE 10.0. Sajnos, kett program miat, musaj meg hasznaljam a Windows-t, de ezekken kivul minden mast csak Linux alat csinalok (office, multimedia, programozas, Internet ...).



Linux rulez!

Mondjuk én debianozok általában, de nincsenek hatalmas különbségek... és melyik programok miatt kell még a winfos? wine vagy crossoveroffice nem használható hozzájuk?


----------



## rova (2007 Június 18)

Sajnos, nem. Nemetschek Allplan es Allplot nem mukodik se wine, se crossover-el. Egyetlen lehetoseg vagy kulon windows particiora rakni, vagy Vmware-el egy virtualis Windows gepbe. De akarhogy, kell egy Windows license hozza.
Lehet hogy a kozeli jovobe lehetlesz hasznalni wine-vel, mert lattom hogy eleg gyorsan fejlodik.
​ ​ Reggeben probaltam en is egy Debian-t, ha jol emlekszem Woody, de valami nem mukodot ugy ahogy kellet volna, es akkor fel raktam egy Slackware-t mert nagyon hasonlo a FreeBSD-hez, amit mar eleg jol ismertem es tudtam beallitani es hasznalni.​


----------



## lejo (2007 Július 22)

*Jogtiszta Linux?*

Steve Ballmer talán még a bibliában is találna nem jogtiszta részeket, ha az veszélyeztetné a Microsoft üzleti érdekeit. Ennyit erről...
Egyébként akit érdekel ez a téma, javaslom próbáljon ki egy PuppyLinux LiveCD-t. Ha még nem használt Linux-ot meg fog döbbeni milyen egyszerű. A kipróbáláshoz nem kell feltelepíteni ezt a rendszert, tehát nem jelent veszélyt a számítógépre. Nagyon sok Linux disztribúció létezik. A PuppyLinux a kedvencem, ez az egyik gyöngyszem...


----------



## derive (2007 Augusztus 13)

Mondjuk amit nem igazán értek hogy mit keres a Linux a technikai újdonságoknál.... 1991-ben kezdődött ugyanis a linux.... akkor technikai újdonság a winfos95 is?)))

Mondjuk ha más szempontból nézzük akkor a linux ugye mégiscsak egy "unix like" operációs rendszer, és az első unix valamikor 69 környékén készült emlékeim szerint, de mindenesetre biztosan az 1968-as debütálású Multics után nem sokkal....


----------



## bogi0 (2007 Augusztus 13)

*Techmikai ujdonsagok a Linux kernelben*

Hat vannak , eppen szep szammal, az uj Devicescape wifi interface csomak, a 2.6.22 kernelben mar alapban bevan kapcsolva, igy javul a wifi eszkozok tamogatottsaga, ext4 mar benne van a kernelbe, te csak test kent, szabad jatszani vele. Elsodleges felmeresek szerint, meg a Reiser4 nel is gyorsabb. Egy csomo ujdonsag van a tcp/ip stackben is, ami segit megjobban kihasznalni a nagy sebessegu, de zajos vonalak kepessegeit. A Gigabit ehernet offload engine is kapott egy nagy javitocsomagot. A tickless kernel opciok immar alapban elerhetoek, es meg sorolhatom tovabb. Szoval full gozzel halad a Linux kernel fejlesztese es javitasa. Szerintem egy zartforrasu fejlesztesnek ugy a 10x evel. A feladatmegosztot illetoen is van ujdonsag, a TFS, desktop rendszerek szamara, szerverre nem biztos hogy a legertelmesebb megoldas lenne.


----------



## zxcvb (2007 Augusztus 31)

Próbáltam én is a Linux-ot, telepített és Live CD-s válltozatot is ,de valahogy nem tudtam rájönni az ízére. Lehet,hogy stabilabb és biztonságosabb de azért én egyenlőre inkább maradok a jól bevállt XP-nél.


----------



## derive (2007 Szeptember 17)

zxcvb írta:


> Próbáltam én is a Linux-ot, telepített és Live CD-s válltozatot is ,de valahogy nem tudtam rájönni az ízére. Lehet,hogy stabilabb és biztonságosabb de azért én egyenlőre inkább maradok a jól bevállt XP-nél.



A linux ingyenes, de senkinek sem kötelező 
Olyan összehasonlítani a windows-sal, mint az almát a körtével, van aki ezt szereti, van aki azt, de ezt senki se döntheti el mások helyett 

Jut eszembe ha valakinek van ráérő ideje és kedve fejlesztgetni linux disztribúciót, vagy programot tesztelni, szóljon nekem privátban, sok sok emberre lenne szükségünk a disztribúciónk fejlesztéséhez


----------



## bolondpoli (2007 Október 16)

A Linux, mint operációs rendszer valószínűleg tényleg jobb, mint a Windows, de vajon a grafikus felületek mennyivel csökkentik a stabilitását? (Kevés tapasztalatom szerint: sokkal.) Nem is volna gond, ha lefagy egy-két dolog, csak az ember nem tudja, mi az, ami még működik, és azt sem tudja, mit tegyen. Nyilván van segítség, de a számítógépet arra szeretnénk használni, amire, nem pedig az operációs rendszer mélyebb lelkivilágának megismerésére. Engem jó néhány dolog zavart és zavar a Linuxos grafikus felületekben (Gnome, KDE, máshoz nem volt szerencsém), de az egyik legborzalmasabb, hogy rengeteg idő eltelik az egérrel való kattintás és a kattintás megtörténése között. Ezt már öt-hat éve is tapasztaltam. Csak nekem ilyen kifinomult az időérzékem?  Az is érthetetlen, hogy ha elindítok egy programot, megjelenik a panelon, hogy indul, aztán ez az infó eltűnik, és alkalmazástól függően akár pár másodperc is eltelik, mire megjelenik a program gombja a panelon. Miért van így? Apróság, talán mégis megcsinálhatták volna, hogy ne legyen "légüres tér". A Windowsban zavaró, hogy a legtöbb ablakot kb. 640x480-as, esetleg 800x600-as felbontáshoz találták ki a Microsoft-nál, a Linuxnál pedig nem értem, sokszor miért olyan buta, helypocsékoló, esetenként áttekinthetetlen az ablakok tartalmának felépítése. Az ablakokon lévő objektumok beállításainak megjegyzése mindkét operációs rendszer gyengéje. Ez is apróság volna, mégis nagyon bosszantó tud lenni. Kíváncsi vagyok, az OS X tényleg olyan felhasználóbarát-e, mint ahogy a Mac fanok állítják? Megszoktam már a Windows-t és a nyűgjeit, megszoktam, hogy nem szeretem, és szerintem ezért is nem váltanak sokan Linuxra, mert évek alatt megszokták a Windows felmerülő problémáinak kezelését. Legjobban a Windows 2000-et szerettem, de az már nem támogatott... Most XP SP2 van. Néha megfagy a kép... kiderítettem az okát: ilyenkor a videókártya szolgáltatása nem válaszol a Windows-nak... Biztos nincsenek beszélőviszonyban.


----------



## derive (2007 Október 18)

*Flame! *

A gond ott kezdődik, hogy ha azt mondod hogy linux az alatt túl sokmindent lehet érteni, pl. redhat, suse, debian, mandrake, hogy csak pár híresebb "kiadást" említsek.

A gnome és a kde a két legerőforrásigényesebb ablakkezelő, és bár nyilván nem másztál ennyire bele, de messze többet tudnak az XP ablakkezelőjénél. Ezért az extra tudásért persze meg kell fizetni teljesítménnyel, vagy ha nem erőgépnél ül az ember, akkor várakozással.

Persze lehetőség van kissebb ablakkezelőket is használni. A qvwm pl. teljesen olyan mint a windows95/98, az XPDE pedig a winfosXP-re hajaz 

Arról hogy mi fagy le és hogyan, igaz hogy bele kell mászni az operációs rendszer lelkivilágába hogy biztosan kikeveredhess egy ilyenből, de nem hiszem hogy a windows-féle kék halál megoldás jobb.

A windows megszokásáról meg annyit hogy ez ugye azért van így mert a Microsoft lobbival, támogatásokkal, egyszóval pénzzel ( persze teljesen legálisan ) eléri hogy az iskolákban a diákok az MS termékekkel találkozzanak először. Ez kicsit olyan mint a nyelvtanulás. Az anyanyelve mindenkinek egyszerű, és bármelyik legyen is az, logikusabbnak tűnik a többihez képest...

És még egy ici-pici apróság, a linux ugye ingyen van, míg ez az MS termékeiről nem mondható el. Szóval ha azt mondod hogy midkét oprendszernek vannak előnyei és hátrányai ne felejtsük el azt a jópár tízezer forintos, vagy ha hozzáveszek egy MS Office-t akkor már több mint százezer forintos előnyt 

Egyébként kitünő súgók vannak, könyvek, elektronikus dokumentumok, HOWTO-k satöbbik, amikből különböző szinten meg lehet tanulni a kezelést, nem kell ismerni a bitek sorrendjét a PCI buszon, hogy ki tudj adni egy kill parancsot ( vagy ennek megfelelő utasítást a grafikus felületen )...

A MacOS X tényleg jó, de van egy kis bökkenő, az már nem az eredeti MacOS, hanem GNU-s alapokra tolódik... jéé a linux is onnan építkezik, nem? micsoda véletlen 



bolondpoli írta:


> A Linux, mint operációs rendszer valószínűleg tényleg jobb, mint a Windows, de vajon a grafikus felületek mennyivel csökkentik a stabilitását? (Kevés tapasztalatom szerint: sokkal.) Nem is volna gond, ha lefagy egy-két dolog, csak az ember nem tudja, mi az, ami még működik, és azt sem tudja, mit tegyen. Nyilván van segítség, de a számítógépet arra szeretnénk használni, amire, nem pedig az operációs rendszer mélyebb lelkivilágának megismerésére. Engem jó néhány dolog zavart és zavar a Linuxos grafikus felületekben (Gnome, KDE, máshoz nem volt szerencsém), de az egyik legborzalmasabb, hogy rengeteg idő eltelik az egérrel való kattintás és a kattintás megtörténése között. Ezt már öt-hat éve is tapasztaltam. Csak nekem ilyen kifinomult az időérzékem?  Az is érthetetlen, hogy ha elindítok egy programot, megjelenik a panelon, hogy indul, aztán ez az infó eltűnik, és alkalmazástól függően akár pár másodperc is eltelik, mire megjelenik a program gombja a panelon. Miért van így? Apróság, talán mégis megcsinálhatták volna, hogy ne legyen "légüres tér". A Windowsban zavaró, hogy a legtöbb ablakot kb. 640x480-as, esetleg 800x600-as felbontáshoz találták ki a Microsoft-nál, a Linuxnál pedig nem értem, sokszor miért olyan buta, helypocsékoló, esetenként áttekinthetetlen az ablakok tartalmának felépítése. Az ablakokon lévő objektumok beállításainak megjegyzése mindkét operációs rendszer gyengéje. Ez is apróság volna, mégis nagyon bosszantó tud lenni. Kíváncsi vagyok, az OS X tényleg olyan felhasználóbarát-e, mint ahogy a Mac fanok állítják? Megszoktam már a Windows-t és a nyűgjeit, megszoktam, hogy nem szeretem, és szerintem ezért is nem váltanak sokan Linuxra, mert évek alatt megszokták a Windows felmerülő problémáinak kezelését. Legjobban a Windows 2000-et szerettem, de az már nem támogatott... Most XP SP2 van. Néha megfagy a kép... kiderítettem az okát: ilyenkor a videókártya szolgáltatása nem válaszol a Windows-nak... Biztos nincsenek beszélőviszonyban.


----------



## bolondpoli (2007 Október 18)

derive írta:


> A gond ott kezdődik, hogy ha azt mondod hogy linux az alatt túl sokmindent lehet érteni, pl. redhat, suse, debian, mandrake, hogy csak pár híresebb "kiadást" említsek.
> 
> A gnome és a kde a két legerőforrásigényesebb ablakkezelő, és bár nyilván nem másztál ennyire bele, de messze többet tudnak az XP ablakkezelőjénél. Ezért az extra tudásért persze meg kell fizetni teljesítménnyel, vagy ha nem erőgépnél ül az ember, akkor várakozással.
> 
> ...



Pont ez az... ha azt mondod, Windows, mindig ugyanazt lehet érteni alatta: valamit, amire annyira nem vágysz, de legalább stabilan nyújtja ugyanazt a színvonalat.  Ha azt mondod, Linux, nincs egy egységes kép az ember előtt, mert mindenkinek mást jelent. A mezei felhasználót nem érdekli a kernel, nem érdekli őt, hogy ki csinálta a disztribúciót, és az sem érdekli, hogy mi a grafikus felület neve. Őt az érdekelné, hogy mindig ugyanazt kapja: legyen az otthoni Linux ugyanolyan, mint a munkahelyi, a könyvtári, vagy olyan, mint amit a barátja használ. - ezt a Windows nagyjából teljesíti. 

Aha, többet tudnak. Évekkel ezelőtt is többet tudtak. Bár azt nem sikerült megoldaniuk, hogy amikor a processzor gyakorlatilag üresjáratban rohan valahová, normálisan működjön a kattintás. Linuxos próbálkozásaim során az egyik első dolgom mindig az, hogy kikapcsolom az animációkat, árnyékokat, meg minden ilyen butaságot. Jó dolgok ezek, csak nem egy 1 GHz-es gépen. 
Emlékszem, kb. hat éve egy 333 MHz-es Celeronon 32 MB RAM-mal a Windows 98 és 2000 is 1024x768-as felbontással futott, 24 bites színmélység mellett egy S3 Trio 3D 4MB-os (2x AGP) kártyával. A Linux csak 256 színes üzemmódban működött. Az S3 "hibája", hogy nem támogatta a Linuxot, de egy átlagfelhasználónak ilyen problémákra nincs szüksége. Pár hete Kubuntu alatt nem sikerült életre keltenem az NVIDIA Linuxos meghajtóját. Félig-meddig települt is, meg nem is, viszont el nem indult. Aztán nem nagyon akart elindulni a grafikus felület, de ezt is sikerült megoldanom. Egy rossz és egy jó pont a Linuxnak. A jó pont azért, mert a grafikus felületen kívül is van élet a Linuxnál.  

A Windows 2000/XP már elég jól kezeli a programhibákat, amikre utaltam. Windows és Linux alatt az alap felhasználói felület (asztal, tálca, panel, óra, stb.) kódja eltérően van elszórva a fájlok között. Így valamelyest másképp alakul a futtatásuk is, és mások az egymástól való függőségük-, az egymásra-épültségük is. KDE alatt az egyik-, a panelon lévő kisalkalmazás (vagy hogy is hívják) lefagyott, vitte magával az egész asztalt is. Újraindult az asztal (remélem, jól fejeztem ki magam), de csak addig jutott, hogy kirajzolta a háttérszínt és a panelt minden nélkül. XP-nél ritkán akad ilyen gond, mert nem teszek semmilyen kisalkalmazást a tálcára (mert a futó programok gombjai, az óra, a hangerőszabályzó és a parancsikonok alapból ott vannak), és az értesítési területen megjelenő ikonok többnyire külön programként futnak. Az természetes, hogy a Linux felhasználói felületeinek nagyobb tudásához több hibalehetőség tartozik, de miért pont nálam fagyott le az említett cucc?!  

A Microsoftnak pénze van, a Linux-hívők meg sokan vannak. Lobbizzanak ők is, ha akarnak.  Meg is teszik, egyre eredményesebben. 

Általában a Windows-ért sem szokás fizetni.  Ez minősíti a felhasználót és a szoftvert is. Emiatt szegény Microsoft a fejlesztés helyett állandóan a lopás ellen harcol, aztán most itt tartanak, ahol tartanak. Falakat építenek, csak az ajtók mindig nyitva maradnak.  

Ez igaz, és öröm minden érdeklődőnek.  Az emberek a Windows használatához sem olvasnak könyvet, miért olvasnának a Linuxhoz? Az többség kicsit sem érti, hogyan is működnek a dolgok. Például a parancsikon Linux és Windows alatt is lényegét tekintve hasonló, de sokaknak csak menüpontok vagy képek az asztalon, és nem tudják, hogy az egy fájl, ami egy másik fájlra mutat. Az volna a jó, ha nem is kéne tudniuk, de a mai Windows és Linux megoldások mellett nem ártana, ha tudnák. Ez csak úgy eszembe jutott azok viszonyáról, hogy mik a lehetőségek, mire van szükség, és mi a valóság.  

Nem "bökkenő". Az Apple-nek tudatos-, és számára megfelelő döntése volt, hogy ebbe az irányba ment. Lehet, hogy a Linux is onnan jön, viszont egész máshová jutott sok év alatt, mint az OS X pár év alatt. Ha egy átlagembert kérdeznél, - mindkettő operációs rendszer kipróbálása után - szinte biztosan nem Linux kéne neki, hanem OS X. Pont amiatt, amit már feljebb írtam: a Linux ezerarcú, az OS X és a Windows kb. egyarcú. Plusz - állítólag - az Apple jó hardvert ad az ember pénzéért, és ráadásul ezt a hardvert folyamatosan tudja tesztelni a saját operációs rendszerével, így két legyet üt egy csapásra, míg a Microsoft és a Linux fejlesztői ugyanezen idő alatt egy legyet csapnak le (azaz közösen kettőt.


----------



## földönkívüli (2007 Október 20)

sztem a windows csak játékra jó /a különböző konzolok már ezt is felülmúlják/, míg a linux inkább munkára (mivel megbízhatóbb)


----------



## alex1973 (2007 Október 26)

Üdv!
Nos nem kívánok sem az egyik sem a másik os mellet kardoskodni.
Mindegyiknek meg van a maga létjugosultsága.
De tény a windows nem egy sziklaszilárd rendszer.
De sokan ezt ismerik és a gépek nagy százalékben ezzel vannak ellátva a forgalmazóknál.
Így hát a felhasználók nem váltanak és nem is keresnek alternatívákat még a windows-os programokon belülsem azt használják ami a gépen van.
Így tehát a "nagytestvér" előnyben van nem azértmert jó a rendszer csak mert erre fejlesztenek nagy százalékban. :-(
Egyéb iránt pedig a DOS a unix-ból lett portolva tehát mindennek az ős anja a unix 
A mac is azon az alapon nyugszik csak zárt a forráskód de 
áljon itt egy érdekeség a kódot is bolygatók megoldották a mac rendszert PC-re.
http://forum.osx86.hu/
http://wiki.osx86.hu/

Figyelem! A Linux javára elmondható pozitívumok mellett ne felejtsük el, hogy amíg idáig jutott a rendszer, számos nehézséget kellett leküzdenie! Teljesen más szemléletet kíván, s még mindig akadnak olyan kiadások, amelyek nem az átlagfelhasználók kényelmességét tartják alap szempontnak. Bizonyos eredményekért az ilyen rendszerekben meg kell dolgozni, de megéri, mert tanulhatunk is belőle, másrészt pedig ilyen esetekben egy olyan rendszert alakítunk ki saját magunknak az elemi építő kövekből, melynek minden részét pontosan ismerni fogjuk, mint a tenyerünket! Nem fogunk találkozni alattomos frissítésekkel, melyeknek az a célra, hogy a körmünkre nézzenek, vajjon mit használunk már megint illetéktelenül?
Rajongók és fanatikusok mindig voltak és lesznek is, akik szerint a Linux a legjobb oprációs rendszer! Ez a ténymegállapítás a Vista megjelenése óta egyesekben mindinkább erősödik! A Microsoft optimista jóslatai ellenére ugyanis a Vista elég csípős fogadtatásban részesült az operációs rendszerek piacán.
Az indok végtelenül egyszerű: drága, a driver támogatottság nem túl mesés és sok, kedvelt alkalmazás sem működik rajta felhőtlenül. A hibalista persze egyre csak nő. A vállalkozó szellemű teszterek közül jópárnál kiveri a biztosítékot (esetleg az ablakot...) néhány olyan dolog, ami után azt mondják, na jó, byebye!
1. Hardver szükségletek: A Linuxnak nincs szüksége galaktikus méretű memóriára, vagy a még fel sem talált csúcstechnológiás videóvezérlőre pusztán azért, hogy szóba álljon a felhasználóval. Emlékeztek még a híres "pontozós" programra, ami eldöntötte, hogy mely gépeknek van esélye szóra bírni a Vistát? Elég furcsa megközelítés... Miért nem inkább onnan közelítünk, mely gépekre van esélye felkerülni a Vistának?
A Vista hardver szükséglete magasabb a Linuxénál, "modern" processzort igényel (legalább Pentium 4 kategóriájút), kell hozzá legalább 512MB RAM, de nem sértődik meg, ha rögtön inkább 1GB-ot adunk neki. (Saját tapasztalataink alapján a "nem sértődik meg " kifejezés szinonímája a "ha jót akarsz magadnak" szókapcsolatnak...) Az operációs rendszer legalább 60GB lemezterületet igényel, és legalább 64MB video RAM kell hozzá. Ez utóbbitól azért ne várjuk, hogy csili-vili lesz a rendszerünk.
Gondoljunk csak bele! Végülis manapság nem elérhetetlenek ezek a hardverek egy átlag felhasználó számára, de azért nem is minden esetben veszik el a családi költségvetésben! Ugyanakkor ne felejtsünk el két dolgot!
A) Amint már a Windows korábbi verzióinál megszokhattuk, a szóban forgó kiadások feltelepítése után még mindig csak egy "alap" rendszer van a kezünkben, ami ugyan most már egyre több célra használható, de meg se közelíti a Linux sok tízezres disztribúciónkénti szoftver lerakatait (repository), amiben MINDENRE találunk megoldást, sőt legtöbbször INGYEN!
B) A Vista által igényelt hardverek birtokában olyan Linux rendszert építhetünk ki, amit nem egy, s nem két ember megirigyelhet, mert igencsak ütős dolgokra lenne képes! 60GB-nyi nyílt forrású Mennyország feltelepítve? Ember! Érzékeled?!
Degradálódjunk kicsit visszább! A Vista hardver éhségével szemben a Linux már elfut egy olyan lélekvesztő dobozkán is, amibe kemény 64MB RAM-ot belegyömöszöltünk és van benne egy 486-os CPU. Miért hozok fel példának ilyen primitív hardverkonfigurációt? Elárulom. A "skálázhatóság" miatt. Mekkora a mozgástere egy Vistának? Vegyük alapul a RAM-ot. 512MB-tól a csillagos égig. Mi a mozgástere a Linuxnak? 64MB-tól ameddig a tárcánk engedi. (persze mint minden rendszer esetében grafikus alkalmazást futtatni 6 megán... háááát... szóval a 256 megát azért mi is javasolnánk.)
Egy jól használható Linux disztribúció 1,5 - 2 GB lemezterülettel már megelégszik. Ebben már benne van minden: Office, DVD író, médialejátszó, stb. Kb ennyit foglal az XP úgy, hogy közben nem tud semmit, csak van egy rendszerünk.
A Vista Aero és a komplett felhasználói interfész nagyon csili-vili, bejön mindenkinek. De olykor nem egyszerű működésre bírni. Na és persze nem teszi könnyebbé egy fájl megkeresését a rendszerben, vagy egy alkalmazás gyorsabb futtatását, nem igaz?
Ironikusan megfogalmazva arról szól a játék, hogy az OS lelassítja a rendszert, mert felzabál minden erőforrást. Mit is tanultunk annak idején az oskolában? Mi is az OS feladata többek között? Menedzseli az erőforrásokat, nem igaz? Ha így állunk, a Vista elég pancser menedzser, vagy pedig kapzsi, önző "keresztapa".2. Biztonság: Vírus irtó és kémprogram irtó alkalmazásokra aligha van szükségünk Linux alatt, ezzel szemben a Vistában nem lehet meglenni nélkülük.
Borítékolható tény, hogy a Linux azért is van nagyobb biztonságban, mert minden rosszindulatú fejlesztő elsősorban a Windows alkalmazások ellen követ el merényletet. Ha Linux alatt letöltünk egy kémprogramot, akkor sem történik semmi. A Linux rendszergazdáknak nem kell órák hosszat ülni a rendszer felett csak azért, hogy kémprogramokat irtsanak ki.
3. Nincsenek határok! A Linux nem szabja meg, hogy a média és egyéb jellegű tartalmakat hogyan használd a rendszereden.
A Vista egy beépített digitális jog menedzsmenttel rendelkezik, ez a Linuxokban nincs jelen. Ezek a DRM funkciók lelassíthatják az amúgy is lomha rendszert a technikai támogatottság problémáiból adódóan, és állandó konfliktusba kerülhetnek a meglévő perifériákkal és szoftverekkel.
A hiba megoldása persze előállhat egyszerű frissítések képében, vagy a problémás hardverek cseréjének formájában. Például a Vistában van egy másolásvédelmi technológia a HD-DVD és a Blue-ray lemezek számára. A jó minőségű kimeneti sávok (audio és video) védett módú perifériák számára vannak fenntartva. Ez azt jelenti, hogy a kimenet minősége szélsőségesen degradálttá válhat.
Linux alatt - a disztribúciótól függetlenül - a zene egyszerűen lejátszható, a film megjeleníthető, a szoftverek pedig egyszerűen csak futnak és kész.
A Windows eredetiség ellenőrző nyűg vagy segítség?
4. Minden eredeti: Nem létezik Linux eredetiség ellenőrző szoftver, mert nincs rá szükség.
Függetlenül a telepített verziótól, vagy hogy honnan származik a program, egy Linuxos gép működni fog. Nincs olyan veszély, hogy valami funkció elveszlik. A Vista ezzel szemben a Windows eredetiség ellenőrző szervereinek segítségével megvizsgálja, hogy a szoftver eredeti-e? Ez még nem olyan szokatlan dolog. Már megszoktuk, így is mondhatnánk. De amikor ezek a kiszolgálók nem működnek valamiért, akkor a Vista felhasználók világszerte blokkolódnak, nem képesek futtatni alkalmazásaikat. Ilyen sosem fordulna elő a Linuxszal.
5. Mindenre van kész megoldás: A Linuxon elérhető alkalmazások száma egyre csak növekszik, mára már majdnem minden Windows alá írt program helyettesíthető Linuxossal. A fájlformátumok például a dokumentumok esetében is teljesen kompatibilisek egymással a két rendszer alatt.
Az Internet Explorer számos hibájával sem kell törődnie egy Linux felhasználónak. alternatív böngészők tömkelege létezik számukra, de ha nincs is kedvük mindet kipróbálni, a Firefox mindenkinek bejön. (és még a Firefox hibák jó részétől sem kell tartaniuk...)
De tény ha nem minőségi a harware akkor azzal lesznek gondok a linux alatt, igy mindig érdemes elolvasin a disztrib hardware kompatibilitás listáját.
De álljon itt némi link :
http://distrowatch.com/
http://linux.lap.hu/
Legnagyob disztrók: Suse-novell
Debian és változatai
Redhat
Soksikert a linuxhoz nekem is van a gépemen.


----------



## derive (2007 Október 27)

alex1973

Tetszik amit írtál, de a DOS-t nem UNIX-ból portolták  A DOS "őse" a cp/m amit Torodes és Kildall fejlesztettek annó ha jól emlékszem, és ha már rokonítani akarjuk valamihez, hát pl. 8 + 3 -as névkonvenciót a VMS-ből vette át, ilyen pl. UNIX-ban sose volt  Egyébként pedig a UNIX is jött valahonnan, tehát még saját "családjában" sem ős, előtte volt a Multics, Sőt korábban volt a GCOS, vagy régi nevén GECOS, amiket ma már nem is érdemes kategóriába sorolni


----------



## alex1973 (2007 Október 27)

Üdv!
Bocs a tévedés ért.
Nos a UNIX:
A hatvanas években néhány nagy amerikai cég elhatározta, hogy egy „mindentudó” operációs rendszert fejlesztenek ki közösen. Igen nagy célokat tűztek maguk elé, mivel valami nagyszerűt, valami korszakalkotót akartak alkotni. Meg is született az új rendszer neve – Multics – de a rendszer nem terjedt el, bár ez volt az 1. operációs rendszer, amely megkapta a B2-es biztonsági minősítést. Bár a rendszer PL/1-ben készült, a speciális igényei, pl. a hardveres memória védelem, vagy a 36 bites rendszerek sajátosságai, nem tették lehetővé a hordozhatóságot, és a rendszer hardverigényei is nagyok voltak, így a Multics a nagygépek azóta is szűkülő piacán maradt (az utolsó Multicsot futtató gépet 2000-ben állították végleg le). Természetesen nem ez volt az első befulladt projekt a számítástechnikában – és nem is az utolsó –, a Multics azonban életet adott valaminek – valaminek ami tényleg nagyszerűen sikerült.
Amikor a cégek feladták álmaikat és lemondtak a Multicsról, egy Ken Thompson nevű fiatalember kénytelen volt új elfoglaltság, új hobbi után nézni. Azt gondolta, hogy a Multics fejlesztése során születtek eredmények, amelyeket kár volna kidobni – megpróbálta hát felhasználni azokat. A módszere az volt, hogy elérhetőbb célokat tűzött maga elé – nem álmodozott mint a Multics tervezői.

Nekikezdett a munkának, és 1969-re el is készült egy igen egyszerű operációs rendszer, amelynek a Multicsal szemben megvolt az az előnye, hogy működött. Megszületett a UNIX.

A névadó tulajdonképpen Brian Kernighan volt, aki közben bekapcsolódott a fejlesztésbe, és kicsit szarkasztikusan eunuch Multicsnak kezdte nevezni munkájuk gyümölcsét, nem is túl finoman célozva arra, hogy mennyi mindenről lemondtak az eredeti tervekhez képest.

A UNIX eredetileg egy PDP-7 (PDP) számítógépen futott, szerették volna azonban egy modernebb PDP-11 gépre áttenni. A gond csak az volt, hogy ehhez a teljes programrendszert sorról-sorra újra kellett írni.

Akkoriban ugyanis az operációs rendszereket olyan gépközeli nyelven – assemblyben – írták, amely hatékony volt ugyan, csakhogy minden géphez saját nyelv tartozott. Ennek persze az volt a következménye, hogy ha valaki át akart vinni egy operációs rendszert egy másik gépre, akkor újra kellett írnia azt, az első sortól az utolsóig. Ráadásul ez egy roppant unalmas és lélekölő munka, hiszen ilyenkor a programozó nem alkot, nem „programot ír”, egyszerűen csak programsorokat fordít le.

A UNIX csapat elhatározta, hogy egy hordozható – mai szakkifejezéssel „portolható” – operációs rendszert készít. Hajlandóak voltak egyszer újraírni a teljes rendszert, de elhatározták, hogy a cél nem egy másik gép assembly nyelve lesz, már elvégzik e munkát ne kelljen soha többé újraírni az egészet. És ím az emberi lustaság a technológiai fejlődés kulcsa lett ismét.

A megoldást csak egy olyan programozási nyelv jelenthette, amelyik hordozható – vagyis gépfüggetlen – és elég hatékony ahhoz, hogy operációs rendszert írjanak vele. Dennis M. Ritchie – aki közben többekkel csatlakozott a fejlesztéshez – szállította is a nyelvet, amely a ma legendás C programozási nyelv elődje volt. Közös munkával újraírták a UNIX-ot ezen a nyelven, és így megszületett az 1. hordozható operációs rendszer.

Abban az időben, ha egy cég kijött a piacra egy új számítógéppel, akkor az operációs rendszert is el kellett készítenie hozzá. Ha rossz volt az operációs rendszer vagy késett a fejlesztése, akkor a piacon megbukott az új konstrukció – bármilyen nagyszerű számítógép volt is. A C nyelven megírt hordozható operációs rendszer segítségével azonban e probléma megoldódott. Nincs szükségünk másra, csak egy univerzális fordítóprogramra, amelynek elmagyarázzuk, hogyan kell az adott gép nyelvére lefordítani a C nyelvet és le kell fordítanunk a régi operációs rendszert az új gépre. Az új számítógép így már egy kipróbált, szabványos és ismert operációs rendszerrel jöhet ki a piacra – a felhasználók pedig már másnap elkezdhetik a használatát, még tanulniuk sem kell.

A 70-es évek elején már egy hatékony, jól átgondolt, és hordozható operációs rendszerré fejlődött a UNIX, amelyet egyre többen használtak. Rohamosan terjedt, s ennek volt egy különleges oka (azon kívül persze, hogy egyszerűen jó volt). A fejlesztés a Bell Laboratories nevű cégnél történt, annak anyavállalata – az AT&T – pedig el volt tiltva attól, hogy számítógépes programokat áruljon. Valójában persze igen sok dologtól el volt tiltva az amerikai trösztellenes törvények értelmében, minket azonban most csak a UNIX forgalmazása érdekel. A UNIX-ot tehát nem adták el – nem adhatták el –, ezért egyszerűen odaadták annak, akinek kellett.
A DOS név általában az operációs rendszerek egy közeli kapcsolatban álló csoportjára utal, melyek uralták az IBM PC kompatibilis számítógépek piacát 1981 és 1995 között: PC-DOS, MS-DOS, FreeDOS, DR-DOS, Novell-DOS, OpenDOS, PTS-DOS, ROM-DOS és mások. Jellemzői a parancssoros vezérlés, állományok és könyvtárszerkezetek kezelése, memóriakezelés, egyfeladatos végrehajtás.
A DOS eredetileg nagy számítógépek lemezes meghajtó segítségével futtatott operációs rendszerét jelentette (Disk Operating System)
A Microsoft lemezes operációs rendszere, az MS-DOS (Microsoft Disc Operating System) egy széles körben használt operációs rendszer volt a PC-kompatibilis platformon (ma már kiváltották az asztali gépek terén a Windows különféle változatai). Első verziója 1981-ben jelent meg, és 8 fő változat készült belőle, mielőtt a Microsoft 2000-ben befejezte a fejlesztését. A bevételének és piaci részesedésének köszönhetően ez volt a Microsoft kulcsfontosságú terméke a programozási nyelveket gyártó cégből kiterjedt szoftverfejlesztő vállalattá való növekedés során.Az MS-DOS-t eredetileg a Seattle Computer Products (SCP) fejlesztette ki QDOS (Quick and Dirty Operating System, gyorsan összecsapott operációs rendszer) néven. Ez végül 86-DOS-ként került forgalomba (mert az Intel 8086 processzoraira tervezték). Bizonyos események folytán – ami több legendát is szült – a QDOS-t a Microsoft licencelte az IBM-nek az SCP nevében. A Microsoft 50 000 dolláros áron vásárolta meg a rendszert az SCP-től röviddel a PC megjelenése előtt.PC DOS 1.0 – 1981. augusztus – Az első kiadás az IBM PC-vel.
Az MS-DOS nagyon gyors ütemben fejlődött, több jelentős képességet kölcsönözve más termékekből és operációs rendszerekből, mint például a Microsoft saját Xenix-e (egy Unix variáns) és a Digital Research DR-DOS-a, valamint olyan segédeszközökből, mint a Norton Utilities, a PC Tools, a QEMM kiterjesztett memória menedzser, a Stacker lemez tömörítő stb.
A Linux egy számítógépes operációs rendszer, valószínűleg a legismertebb példája a szabad szoftvereknek és a nyílt forráskódú programoknak. A „Linux” elnevezés szigorúan véve a Linux kernelt jelenti, de gyakran az elnevezést a teljes Unix-szerű operációs rendszerre alkalmazzák, mely a Linux kernelre és a GNU könyvtárakra és eszközökre épül; ennek elnevezését gyakran a „GNU/Linux” formában használják.

A „Linux” kifejezést gyakran használják teljes Linux disztribúciókra, melyek egy adott forrás vagy gyártó által összeállított rendszerek, amelyek egy adott szempont alapján összeválogatott, és testre szabott programokat tartalmaznak, mint amilyenek a webszerverek, programozási nyelvek, adatbázisok, kezelői felületek (mint amilyen a GNOME vagy a KDE), irodai rendszerek (mint amilyen az OpenOffice.org). Ezen disztribúciók (szleng nevükön „distro”-k vagy csak „disztrók”) népszerűsége rohamosan növekedett az elmúlt évtizedben, és mára elterjedésük jelentősen meghaladja a kereskedelmi Unix termékeket és még a domináns Microsoft Windowshoz képest is jelentősen elterjedtek, különösen néhány specializáltabb területen, mint amilyenek például az internetes eszközök.
A '80-as évek elejétől az egyik meghatározó PC-s operációs rendszer a DOS (Disk Operating System) volt. A DOS elődjét, a QDOS-t (Quick and Dirty Operating System) – amely egy operációs rendszer váz volt – Bill Gates vásárolta meg egy Seattle-i programozótól 50 000 dollárért. A QDOS-t egy kicsit módosították, kapott egy BASIC-értelmezőt és ezzel el is készült az MS-DOS. Gates rendkívül jól átlátta az akkori szoftverpiaci helyzetet.

Az IBM pont ez idő tájt keresett operációs rendszert a PC nevű számítógépcsaládjához. Gates felismerte a lehetőséget, és rávette az IBM-et, hogy a személyi számítógépeit a Microsoft DOS operációs rendszerével szállítsa. Persze Bill Gates semmit sem bízott a véletlenre: elöbb kötötte meg a szerződést az IBM-mel, és csak utána vásárolta meg a QDOS-t. Mivel az IBM PC elárasztotta a világot – köszönhetően a nyílt architektúrának (hardvergyártók sora tudott készíteni hozzá eszközöket licencelési procedúra nélkül) és olcsó mivoltának – az MS-DOS is megkezdte szárnyalását. A DOS az ügyes marketing stratégia miatt a világ minden szegletébe eljutott. A PC felhasználóinak nem nagyon volt választásuk. Az akkori Apple Mac gépek jobbak voltak, de magasabb áruk – és a perifériák alacsony választéka – meggátolta őket a szélesebb körű elterjedésben.
Az akkori számítástechnika másik nagy tábora a UNIX-világ volt. A UNIX jó tulajdonságai ellenére is az intézmények, kutatási központok, iskolák operációs rendszere volt.Az szakemberek természetesen megkísérelték a UNIX előnyeit átültetni az olcsóbb PC-re. Az egyik ilyen próbálkozás a MINIX volt, megalkotója Andrew S. Tanenbaum holland professzor és kernelszakértő. A MINIX fejlesztése teljesen elölről kezdődött, azaz készítője nem egy meglevő operációs rendszert használt fel alapjául. Tanenbaum a rendszert oktatási céllal írta, azt szerette volna, ha tanítványai ezen a MINIX-en tanulják meg az operációs rendszerek működésének, felépítésének alapjait. A MINIX az Intel 8086 mikroprocesszoraira lett fejlesztve, amelyek abban az időben elárasztották a világ számítástechnikai piacát.Ez azt eredményezte, hogy ugrásszerűen megnőtt a téma népszerűsége, egyre-másra alakultak olyan levelezési listák, ahol az érdeklődők az operációs rendszerek készítésének kérdéseiről beszélgethettek. Az egyik olvasó Linus Torvalds finn egyetemista volt.
1991-ben Linus másodéves hallgatója volt a Helsinki Egyetem számítástechnikai tudományok karának. Linus autodidakta hacker volt, saját operációs rendszert szeretett volna írni. Hogy miért? Mert a GNU/Hurd-re várhatóan néhány évet várni kellett volna. A 21 éves egyetemista a Intel 80386-os processzor védett módú (protected mode), feladat-váltó (task-switching) lehetőségeit szerette volna felfedezni. Ez körülbelül 1991 nyarának elején lehetett. A pontos dátumra maga Linus sem emlékszik. Egy biztos: egy e-mail tanúsága szerint 1991. július 3-án már a POSIX szabvány után érdeklődött az interneten, így ekkor már futhatott nála egy kezdetleges rendszer. A program fejlesztése a Tanenbaum-féle Minix alatt történt, eleinte Assembly nyelven.
blackPanther OS (magyar)
Debian
Fedora Core, Red Hat Linux
Frugalware (magyar)
Gentoo
Mandriva (régebben Mandrake)
Slackware
SuliX (magyar)
SuSE
Ubuntu Linux
UHU Linux (magyar)
Unix:
UNIX-szerű operációs rendszer, néhány példa:
AIX (IBM)
Darwin / Mac OS X (Apple)
IRIX (SGI)
HP-UX (Hewlett Packard)
Solaris (Sun Microsystems)
UNICOS (Cray)
UnixWare (SCO)
SCO ugytudom most jelentet önmaga ellen csődöt( aza ménkü sok per nem hozott hasznot) 
Letünt unix variánsok:
A/UX (Apple)
NextStep (NeXT)
Amiga UX / AMIX (Commodore)
Minix
Xenix (Microsoft)
Remélem javitootam a hibám 
Köszönöm hogy jeleztétek tévedésem.


----------



## derive (2007 Október 27)

Még egy megjegyzés ( nem kritikai ) a legújabb UNIX "variáns" : a Plan9 
A UNIX erdeti fejlesztőinek elege lett abból hogy az AT&T felszabdalása után kereskedelmivé lett UNIX-ot
már házon belül sem módosíthatták.
Ezért aztán a UNIX elvei alapján, de tanulva annak hiányosságaiból is, elkezdtek egy új projektet. Ez lett a Plan9 
( http://plan9.bell-labs.com/plan9/ )

Érdekes hogy mennyire komolyan cluster orientáltra készült. És aki úgy gondolja hogy már nem érheti meglepetés, mert használt már HURD-ot, linux-ot, BSD-t, Solarist, DOS-t, Windows-t, VMS-t... nos a plan9 neki is új lesz! 

Letölthető live-cd is a kipróbáláshoz, mindenkinek ajánlom


----------



## alex1973 (2007 Október 28)

Üdv:
*Nos itt egy két info és link.*
Programot kereshetsz itt is.
http://freshmeat.net/
http://sourceforge.net
http://packman.links2linux.de
http://dir.linuxforums.org/
*******************
Kedvenc fájkezelő az mc mellett.
http://krusader.sourceforge.net/index.php
video player
pl:
http://www.mplayerhq.hu/
http://kplayer.sourceforge.net/
Más.
*Linux játékra! *
Nos ezelöt 1-2 éve azt mondták felejtsd el bár még mindig ilyeneket mondanak hazánkban a Hülye azért nem vagyok áruház eladói és jó néhány szervizzel is foglalkozo boltok.
Én azt mondom ne felejts el lehet játszani rajta.
Bár elsirattuk a nagy linuxra portolo játékcéget de etől még van megoldás.
Veszel nativ játékot.
Vagy emulátort futtatsz.
De akkor már a wines felhasználások is futnak pl: macromedia, msn, internet expoler, acrobat reader stb.
Játékkal foglalkoznak: 
http://forum.hwsw.hu/index.php?showtopic=116635&st=60
http://www.linux-gamers.net
http://www.gamecopyworld.com/
Emulátorok
Crossover ezzel baromi sok alkalmazást sikerült elinditanom linux alatt.
win4lin
Wine sajnos kell neki windows a gépre. legalább is amit én használtam annak kellett.
dosemu
wmvare
stb...
Ittmár csak az erőd tanulási képeséged és a vasad húzhat határt a siker elérése elé.
Sok sikert.


----------



## alex1973 (2007 November 1)

A Wine projekt 

A Wine projekt életre hívásának éve valamikor 1993-ra tehető, amikor egy maroknyi fejlesztő a Microsoft Windows 3.1 rendszerére (a rendszer itt egy kicsit erős jelző) készített programok Linux alatt történő futtatását tűzte ki célul maga elé. A fejlesztések lassú ütemben haladtak, így a projekt valamikor 1996 végén jutott el arra szintre, hogy az időközben megjelent Windows 95 utánzásához szükséges munkálatokat el tudják kezdeni. A kód írása valamikor még ebben az évben eljutott egy komolyabb szintre, minek által a már a 32 bites Windows környezetét utánozva a wrapper képes volt megbirkózni egy Microsoft Word- és Excel párossal is. Az indulás óta eltelt 12 év bizonyította, hogy a nagyjából "bő hónapos" fejlesztési ciklusokkal dolgozó csapat egy mérhetően nagy hatékonyságú programot alkotott, mely általánosan és mérhető hatékonysággal bevethető a legváltozatosabb programok esetén is. Hab a tortán, hogy a kezdetek óta ingyen és szabadon érhetjük el a wrappert a hivatalos honlapon keresztül, mind forráskód állapotban (amit mi magunk fordítunk le a számunkra jelentősséggel bíró paraméterekkel), mind "kész" formában (különböző Linux disztribúciókra előre fordítva, természetesen a megfelelő csomagformátumban). A mai fejlettségi szintre jellemzően az első Windows verzióktól kezdve egészen az újabb keletű XP wrappeléséig mérhető sikerrel teszi a dolgát - külsős munkákat is a kosárba téve a DirectX 9 jelentősebb API-jait is sikeresen utánozza. Nem kissé szerencsés módon, az alap projekt munkáját használva időközben két csapat jelentős projektje is nagy sikerre tett szert. 

Egyikük, a Transgaming munkája a Cedega (régebben WineX) névre hallgat, mely elsősorban a Win95 - WinXP rendszerre készült komoly, 3D játékok futtatásához szükséges DirectX környezet tökéletesebb támogatásában tér el az alapkódtól. Eme wrapper némileg csökkentett képességekkel érhető el ingyenesen, forrásállapotban, illetve platformfüggetlenül, készre fordítva - extra feature-k társaságában kereskedelmi termékként. 

Másik "csapat", a CodeWeavers teljes mértékben kereskedelmi szemlélettel a másik oldal felhasználói-fejlesztői programjainak Linux alatti futtatására szakosodott.
http://www.winehq.com/
http://www.transgaming.com/
http://www.codeweavers.com/
De azért ne menjünk el szó nélkül amellett sem, hogy Linux alatt a Windows világának megszokott, sok esetben kereskedelmi termékei jelentős részben rendelkeznek "szabad alternatívával", valamint az igényes játékok egy szűk rétege natívan - mindenféle trükk és utánzás nélkül indítható a saját Linuxos állományait felhasználva, így a wrapper használata az esetek jelentős részében valójában elkerülhető.


----------



## alex1973 (2007 November 1)

Grafikus vagy parancssoros? 
2005-ben mi sem természetesebb, mint hogy induló rendszerünkön megjelenik egy szép színes-szagos asztal, amin mindenféle ikonok vannak, amikre kattintgathatunk, ez megkönnyíti az életünket, minden szép, hurrá. Néhány évvel (évtizeddel) ezelőtt azonban ez egyáltalán nem így volt: gondoljunk csak bele, Dos 6.22 alatt mi fogadott minket boot után? Egy darab promt. És ez jól volt így. Utána már csináltunk amit akartunk, és ahogy akartunk. 
1995-ben a Windows 95 megjelenésével ez gyökeresen megváltozott. Azóta a világ legtermészetesebb dolgává vált, hogy grafikus felület az alap, és mindent, amire szükségünk van ez alatt oldjunk meg - még ha ez a legtöbbször a rendszer energiáinak sokszorosát emészti fel - csak azért, hogy a "Next" és az "OK" gomb megfelelően animált legyen. 
Ezt a tendenciát természetesen a Linuxok is követték, hiszen számtalan előnye és szükségszerűsége van a dolognak. Mára odáig jutottunk, hogy a Linuxos társadalom egy része el is felejtette, hogy van parancssor, amiben nagyon sok mindent el lehet intézni, és csak a grafikus felületen boldogul, sőt ha esetleg segítségként csak egy parancsot kap, igazából nem tud vele mit kezdeni. (Jó esetben megtanulja, rosszabb esetben megsértődik.) 
Mire jó a konzol? 

Igazából azt elmondani, hogy mennyire hasznos egy konzol, azt nagyon nehéz. Többek közt, mert elsőre rettenetesen bonyolultnak tűnik, hogy hogyan lehet ilyen "logikátlan" parancsokat megjegyezni. Valójában azonban végtelenül egyszerű a dolog, és számtalan felbecsülhetetlen előnye van. Ugyanis a Linux alapvetően azt feltételezi, hogy a mélyen tűzdelt felhasználó tudja, mit miért csinál. Így például nem próbálja helyette kitalálni, hogy vajh az a beállítás, amit a grafikus felület indulására beállít, az vajon jó-e. De még ha szól is, hogy szerinte az nem jó, akkor sem fogja azt mondani, hogy "menj a francba, hülyeséget csinálsz, én ezt nem hagyom!" Mindenkinek szíve joga tönkretenni a saját gépét. 
Könnyen belátható, hogy miután ezt megtettük, a legritkább esetben jön elő egy grafikus beállítóvarázsló, hogy kijavítsuk a hibát. Ilyenkor marad a konzol, és az esetek nagy részében egy fájlban kell mondjuk négy betűt módosítanunk. (Például a videokártya meghajtója nevét.) Sokan ilyenkor egyszerűen újratelepítik a rendszert, amit nem szeretnék részletezni, hogy miért is nem elegáns megoldás.
de ime egy konzol példa.
ls-R /2>/dev/null | fgrep.mp3 | wc-l

számoljuk meg hány mp3 található a gépünkön.ls -R / 2>/dev/null DOS-os időkből mindenki emlékszik (remélem) a dir parancsra. Ez ugyanaz. Az ls parancs kilistázza az adott könyvtárban található fájlokat. A -R csatoló pedig arra szolgál, hogy az alkönyvtárakban található fájlokat is kilistázza, a "/" a Linuxos gyökérkönyvtár, minden könyvtár és fájl ezalatt található, tehát ez a listázás az összes fájlt kilistázza a gépünkön. Végezetül a 2>/dev/null: ne írja ki a hibaüzeneteket a képernyőre. Jelen esetben hibaüzenetként jelenik meg az összes olyan könyvtár, amit nincs jogunk olvasni. 

fgrep .mp3 Ez a nagyon hasznos parancs szortíroz. Jelen esetben az összes fájl közül csak azok jelennek meg, amelyek nevében megtalálható a ".mp3" karaktersor. (Ilyen szempontból hibás is a lista, hiszen megjelenítené a pista.mp3.exe fájlt is, ami ránézésre nem zene, de ennyire ne vesszünk el a részletekben.) 

wc -l Ez a sor az előző fgrep kimenetén megjelenő sorokat számolja meg. Semmi cicó.
Az eredmény ugye elég meggyőző: egy darab szám. Erre voltunk kíváncsiak. Boncoljuk picit fel ezt a parancsot, rögtön kiderül, hogy valójában végtelenül egyszerű a dolog, és semmi varázslat nincs benne. Először is: ez valójában három parancs. Az utasításban található két " |" jel, úgynevezett "pipe", ezek funkciója, hogy az első parancs kimenetül kapott értéket adja meg a második parancs bemeneti értékének, majd a második parancs kimenetét továbbadja a harmadik parancsnak. Ezzel az egyszerű megoldással nagyon bonyolult műveletek is elvégezhetők néhány egyszerű parancs segítségével. 

további jó linuxozást tanulást.


----------



## derive (2007 November 2)

egyebkent az "fgrep .mp3" helyett lehetne írni "grep [.]mp3$" mivel így a $ biztosítja hogy az mp3 csak a végén ad találatot, persze ettöl még lehet a találat akár könyvtár is 

alex1973 egyébként ha már ennyit idézel, vagy kiírhattad volna hogy honnan van ( esetleg csak egy linket rá ),
vagy átírhattad volna a " 2005-ben mi sem természetesebb"-et, tekintve hogy 2007 van )))

Ja jut eszembe a UNIX történetébe a Multicsról szóló pontosítást pl. én írtam bele, szóval köszi hogy idéztél )))


----------



## alex1973 (2007 November 2)

derive írta:


> egyebkent az "fgrep .mp3" helyett lehetne írni "grep [.]mp3$" mivel így a $ biztosítja hogy az mp3 csak a végén ad találatot, persze ettöl még lehet a találat akár könyvtár is
> 
> alex1973 egyébként ha már ennyit idézel, vagy kiírhattad volna hogy honnan van ( esetleg csak egy linket rá ),
> vagy átírhattad volna a " 2005-ben mi sem természetesebb"-et, tekintve hogy 2007 van )))
> ...


Nos örömmel idézek de mint mondják klaszikusokat csak szó szerint szabad így bocsánatot kérek de hát megszegtem a szabályokat 
Ígérem legközelebb pontos leszek. 
Írhattam volna 2007 -et is de mint mondottad idéztem de hogy honnét nem tudom ugyan is rengeteg anyagot gyüjtöttem össze az elmúl 7 évben mióta a linuxal kepesztek.
Mind német mind angol anyagot.
Ezer bocs!
Komolyan nem akartam megsértenisenkit utolag is bocs ha kívánjátok törlöm az anyagot.
De a wine és a crossower szépen muzsikál a Suse linuxomon. Volt már a gépen Debian Ubuntu, Redhat Penaut, Sabylon is.de volt solaris is rajta.
Tehát az idézés azért volt mert nem tudtam volna ílyen frapánsan megfoalmazni.
Még egyszer elnézést.
;-D

Ja hogy még folytasam az idézést
http://nol.hu/cikk/468864/

Kérlek azért ne haragudjatok rám a jószándék vezérelt!


----------



## derive (2007 November 3)

semmi gond, csak ami megvan online, azt inkább linkeljük, ahogy pl. legutóbb tetted 
Érdekes hír; én is olvastam multkor egyet:

http://hup.hu/node/46403


----------



## alex1973 (2008 Április 15)

UBUNTU LTS párnapon belül.
http://ubuntu.hu/


----------



## albaarca (2008 Április 19)

jon am a fedora 9 is!


----------



## capakap (2008 Május 11)

Szerintem az Ubuntu -n belül a Kiwi-t érdemes feltenni. Ez kimondottan magyar és román specifikációkat tartalmaz semmi fölöslegeset, a két nyelvi alapon kívül. Ezen felül nagyon ügyesen van hangolva a multimédia háttere is.


----------



## csoki_ (2008 Május 22)

albaarca írta:


> jon am a fedora 9 is!




Pont most próbálom egy dell szerveren.


----------



## Koroknay bela (2008 Október 5)

Hát azért Ballmer úr egy kicsikét lehet, hogy meglepődne, ha túlzottan elkezdené verni magát. A winfos előnye jelenleg abban áll, hogy mindenkinek ezt tanítják, és erre fejlesztik a programokat. Persze ez is MS "áldásos" tevékenységének köszönhető.
De ha mondjuk tényleg komolyan elkezdenék üldözni a nem jogtisztán telepített Windowst használókat, lehet, hogy nagyot változna a világ. Mert mondjuk lehet, hogy egyre többen mondanák azt, hogy nem vállalják a kockázatot, inkább áttérnek. Ez persze fellendítené a programfejlesztést is ezekre a "más" oprendszerekre, és lehet, hogy hamar kinőnék azokat a gondokat, amiket a win userek jelenleg még (valljuk be sokszor jogosan) a linux szemére vetnek. Mert azért ha valaki becsülettel megvesz egy -két MS terméket, hát hamar a gép árának többszörösét odafizetheti. HA csak a windowst nézzük, akkor ugyebár ha OEM változatot vesz, az kb 25000 Ft. De azt csak egy gépre, és csak arra telepítheted. Még a dobozos változat is több korlátot tartalmaz, mint egy fullos linux distribucio. A dobozos változat meg ugye van minimum 60000 Ft. és ez még csak alaprendszer, nem sokmindent tudsz vele kezdeni, ellentétben a linuxhoz kapott több ezernyi alkalmazással. Ha csak egy Office csomagot nézünk. Nem is tudom mennyi most egy dobozos MS Office csomag. a Linuxban kapsz többfélét is, még válogathatsz is.
Azután jogsértésről pont Ballmernek beszélni az kicsit vicces, mert annak idején amikor az XP megjelent, egy csomó dolog volt benne ami akkor már a linuxban régebben megvolt. Most a Vista is igencsak sokmindent tartalmaz, amit Linuxban már korábban láthattunk.


----------



## kiskerteszistvan (2009 Január 13)

A kiwi linux (ubuntu) tényleg jó, de nekem az OpenSUSE tetszik a legjobban. Desktop-on tökéletesen ment minden alapból, de a Toshiba L350-es laptopon állítgatni kellett rajta. Én ezt ajánlom mindenkinek...


----------



## kiskerteszistvan (2009 Január 13)

a vitatémához annyit, hogy ami a Vista-ban érdekesség vagy ujdonság, az már rég megvolt a linux-nál, csak éppen nem volt levédve. A Windows 7 tálcája pedig nagyon emlékeztet a gOS-re.


----------



## bátor11 (2009 Március 20)

Szia!!
Tényleg stabilabb a Linux.Tapasztalat.


----------



## Piero (2009 Április 20)

Valóban, a szerveren én is ubuntut használok, sajnos az asztalira nem tehettem fel a család miatt, mert nekik a Windows = számitógép >.<

[email protected]********:~$ uptime
22:50:21 up 16 days, 12:07, 2 users, load average: 0.06, 0.10, 0.11


----------



## KóborAngyal (2009 Április 21)

Üdv! 

Nekem is a ubuntu- van fent a windows mellett...hát még csak barátkozom vele...az a baj, hogy keveset használhatom, mert vannak dolgok amik nem kompatibilisek a windows-al és a főnököm nem engedi, hogy az alatt dolgozam, ha neki kell bármit csinálnom....pedig már évekkel ezelőtt szóvolt róla, hogy az egyetem átfog állni a linux op rendszer használatára...hát eddig még csak néhány gépen van fent...a csoportunkból 3 gépen...a bátrabbakén....akik nem félnek az újat kipróbálni...


----------



## brolin (2010 Január 24)

Kipróbáltam én is ubuntut!Egész jónak tűnik,kár hogy kevesen ismerik és használják!


----------



## Ronel123 (2010 Február 10)

Ja kár. Énis azt használtam egy ideig,de aztán kénytelen voltam áttérni windowsra megint.de remélem hogy hamarossan linuxon leszek megint


----------



## mr.Taylor (2010 Március 20)

Már vagy négy éve használok különböző linuxokat. Az elején win és linux is volt a gépen, de mára csak a linux maradt.


----------



## zocsi1 (2010 Március 25)

Hali! Átolvasgattam a "tényeket" de mintha nem említettétek volna amin rendesen megborultam. Nemrég telepítettem egy mini linuxot /damnsmalllinux/ 50Mb! Egy régi gép merevlemezét kiszedtem és a "nagy" asztalimon installáltam, utána vissza a régi gépbe és tökéletesen működött. Szóval nem rinyált holmi hardverproblémákért mint általában a másik rendszer aminél előfordulhat.
Egyébként uhu.


----------



## klas (2010 Április 5)

*Ylmf OS - Ubuntu Linux álruhában*

Az áprilisi CHIP magaziin "Ingyen XP" címmel hasonlítja össze (telepítés, beállítás, használat) a Ylmf OS-t a Windows XP-vel 

A cikk utolsó mondata: "Néhány hét használat után pedig gondoljunk vissza, milyen volt az ingyen XP használata: egészen biztosan könnyebb és biztonságosabb, mintha a fizetős alternatívát választottuk volna!"

A Ylmf OS elérhetősége: http://www.ylmf.org/en/index.html

A cikk a csatolt pdf-ben


----------



## megapowa (2010 Április 17)

Az egy hülyeség csináltak egy témát valamelyik asztalkezelőre... 
Szvsz undorító. Én ami mellet kampányolok és jelenleg is használom az az Archlinux. http://archlinux.hu Te rakod össze a rendszert nagyon stabil és arra jó amire össze rakod. *buntu "* jellel arra szeretnék rámutatni hogy az összes ubuntu variánsra gondolok" Azzal az a bajom hogy egy össze eszkábált tákolt linux. Messze nem olyan stabil és jó mint egykor. A mostani reménység az a Lucid Lynx 10.04 es kiadás ami most hónap végén fog megjelenni. Az előző 2 kiadása katasztrófa volt több szempontból is.


----------



## signore (2010 Április 17)

Nem hangsúlyoztad ki, hogy ez a TE és kizárólag csak a te valamint azok véleménye, akik kicsit belekóstolva a Linuxba kockának érzik magukat.


----------



## ehehe84 (2010 Április 19)

*ubuntu*

Szerintem egyik legjobban használható és többé kevésbé out-of-the-box rendszerű, márha nem túl új a gép amire pakolod.

nekem is szerver, laptop, desktop mind ubuntu


----------



## signore (2010 Április 23)

Andi2010 írta:


> linux-szal a gondom, hogy az alkalmazások telepítése komoly szakértelmet igényel, illetve nem egyszerű megtalálni hozzá a szoftvereket.


Ezt Linux alapú operációs rendszerek ismerete nélkül, egyszerűen a hozzászólásaid számának növelése érdekében írtad le.


----------



## h2ox (2010 Május 16)

megapowa írta:


> Az egy hülyeség csináltak egy témát valamelyik asztalkezelőre...
> Szvsz undorító. Én ami mellet kampányolok és jelenleg is használom az az Archlinux. http://archlinux.hu Te rakod össze a rendszert nagyon stabil és arra jó amire össze rakod. *buntu "* jellel arra szeretnék rámutatni hogy az összes ubuntu variánsra gondolok" Azzal az a bajom hogy egy össze eszkábált tákolt linux. Messze nem olyan stabil és jó mint egykor. A mostani reménység az a Lucid Lynx 10.04 es kiadás ami most hónap végén fog megjelenni. Az előző 2 kiadása katasztrófa volt több szempontból is.


Az Ubuntu azoknak való elsődlegesen akik a Windows / MAC azon érzését keresik, hogy nekem megmondjak mi a jó, és az nekem jó (elég jó). Valóban nem tökéletes a HW támogatása és a korszerű vagyok című rohanás miatt sok benne a hiba. De ha a HW alkalmas (támogatott) ás átlagos igényeid vannak (Zene, film, levelezés, böngészés) az Ubuntu és környéke egy jó kompromisszum. 
Azok a disztribek amik nagyon Windowsnak akarnak látszani nagyon hamar eljuttatnak ahoz az érzéshez, hogy gyenge hamisítvány amit nézel. Persze nem hamisítvány, de a Linux (ami valójában a kernel csak sokan az erre épülő disztribúciókat is hibásan Linuxnak hívják) nem Windows (és nem csak azért mert a Windows nem csak egy kernel, hanem a mindenkori Windows kernel és a hozzácsomagolt programok stb. összessége).
Persze kell az a habitus, hogy ne szeress barkácsolni.


----------



## cybergolyo (2010 Június 17)

Én 10.4-es Ubuntut használok és elég jó (sztem). Jobb mint az előzőek.


----------



## MartinLT (2010 December 23)

egy olyan operacios rendszer ami akar 200 megaba is belefér, max 10 perc a feltelepitese az mindenképpen hatékonyabb mint a windows.

Sot kozbena a windows alol kiveszi a lovat, es minden jelszavas vedelmet ignoralja


----------



## hawer74 (2010 December 26)

Nerolinux-4.0.0.0-x86.deb


> http://data.hu/get/3328366/nerolinux-4.0.0.0-x86.deb


16.6MB


> http://data.hu/get/3328442/Nero_Linux_4.odt


28KB

NERO LINUX-ra!!! nem windowsra!
...magyar nyelv,kulcs....
nekem szépen müködik!


----------



## mregaa (2011 Január 14)

Szerintem az Ubuntu a legjobb.Érdemes mindenkinek kipróbálni,egy esélyt nagyon megér!

Talán még a SUSE linuxra is érdemes váltani,bár az már kicsit összetettebb.


----------



## Thiband (2011 Március 11)

ne felejtsük el, hogy még usb kulcsról is bootolható, ha egy extra minimum költséges gépet akarunk létrehozni, jól jöhet


----------



## vagrand (2011 Június 15)

Én Kubuntut használok. Ugyanaz mint az Ubuntu csak szebb a grafikája.
http://kubuntu.hu/

*Linuxra Magyar!*


----------



## ben (2011 Június 24)

Léteznek olyan disztribúciók és egyéb lehetőségek, amikor a felhasználó saját maga válogathatja ki, hogy melyik programokat tartalmazza a létrehozandó operációs rendszer.
A teljesség igénye nélkül pl. a Niblex, az OpenSuse, de szinte mindegyik disztribúcióban van Live CD létrehozási lehetőség.


----------



## SzelidKandur (2011 Július 11)

vagrand írta:


> Én Kubuntut használok. Ugyanaz mint az Ubuntu csak szebb a grafikája.
> http://kubuntu.hu/
> 
> *Linuxra Magyar!*



Sajnos az én gépemen nem akar jól müködni...  "Asrock N68-S3 UCC"


----------



## asnobli (2011 Augusztus 7)

Melitta írta:


> Ballmer: A Linux operációs rendszer "legalább" 228 szabadalmi jogot sért
> A Microsoft szerint perek fenyegetik a Linuxot használó ázsiai kormányokat
> 
> A Reuters szerint Steve Ballmer, a Microsoft vezérigazgatója a távol-keleti kormányfők szingapúri értekezletén úgy nyilatkozott, hogy a Linux operációs rendszert használó kormányok jogi eljárásokra számíthatnak, amiért szoftvereik szabadalmi jogokat sértenek.
> ...


----------



## asnobli (2011 Augusztus 7)

Én slackware-t használok. Most még ugyan még 12.2-őt, de hamarosan áttérek a 13.xx-re, salixra.


----------



## asnobli (2011 Augusztus 7)

Szerintem a linuxokkal az a "baj", hogy amikor már véglegesen beállítottad a rendszeredet, elmegy akár évekig, és amikor valamit változtatni kell, már rég elfelejtetted a trükköket. Legalábbis, azok (mint én) akik nem professzionálisan művelik a számítástechnikát.


----------



## asnobli (2011 Augusztus 7)

SzelidKandur írta:


> Sajnos az én gépemen nem akar jól müködni...  "Asrock N68-S3 UCC"




Használj egy kicsivel fapadosabb verziót.
Én annakidején (vagy 5 éve) először a Fedorával és Ubuntuval próbálkoztam, de lassú volt. Utána Scientific Linux (mint red-hat klón), mert azt gondoltam, hogy a genfi tudósóknak legalább jó stabil disztrójuk van.
A Fedora először nem ment fel a laptopra, majd megbuheráltam kényszerből. De lassú volt.
Utána jött az Ubuntu, azt megbuherálni sem tudtam.
A Scilinux lassú volt szintén, de legalább ment. Igaz, sem ennél, sem az Ubuntunál nem jött be a Gnome.


----------



## asnobli (2011 Augusztus 7)

Ezután váltottam a slackware-re. Nagyon gyors volt (még 32 bites volt minden). A vezetéknélküli dolgokkal volt csak némi vacakolás, de 1 nap után az is ment.
Új laptop, kényszerűségből Vista (32 bit). Ezért váltottam a slackware 64 bites verziójára. 3 éve, azóta egy upgradet (a 12.2, azt is vagy másfél éve) kivételével kivéve nem kellett semmit sem csinálnom vele.


----------



## asnobli (2011 Augusztus 7)

Ja, és ha MS OS kell, akkor Virtual Box. Lehet a HDs verziót is konvertálni, és VBoxban remekül fut, ha kell. Általában nem kell., hetente max 1-2-szer.


----------



## ferdinand2011 (2011 Augusztus 18)

Szervusztok ,

Ha jó és gyors linux-al szeretnétek megismerkedni akkor a Debian a legalkalmasabb erre.

A virtualbox legalább 3G proci és 2GB-és több memóriával lehet jól használni.

Ha magyar linuxot szeretnétek megismerni akkor az UhuLinux-ot tudnám javasolni.

A Debiannal jó munkállomásokat és szervereket lehet építeni .

Üdvözlettel:Ferdinand


----------



## ferdinand2011 (2011 Augusztus 18)

asnobli-nak A debian -ban és ha jól emlékszem a Ubuntunak is van 
könnyített ablakezelője.
Pl LXDE, XFCE ezek ki memóriaigénnyel is megelégszenek .

Ha van a gépedben erő akkor a KDE -t is thetsz fel vagy felteszed mind a 3-at és belépéskor választasz közülük.

Üdv Ferdinand


----------



## atty8989 (2011 Augusztus 20)

hello, kezdo vagyok a linux vilagaban es ezert a velemenyeteket szeretnem kerni hogy kezdonek melyik linux felel meg?


----------



## Andy Lightning (2011 Szeptember 14)

Piero írta:


> Valóban, a szerveren én is ubuntut használok, sajnos az asztalira nem tehettem fel a család miatt, mert nekik a Windows = számitógép >.<
> 
> [email protected]********:~$ uptime
> 22:50:21 up 16 days, 12:07, 2 users, load average: 0.06, 0.10, 0.11



Ismerős helyzet nekem is volt már ilyen ,,problémám"...


----------



## ben (2011 Szeptember 22)

Most vettem egy kisebb notebookot, eleve operációs rendszer nélkül.
Egy Zenwalk-ot telepítettem rá (Slackware alapú) XFCE ablakkezelővel, szerintem egy notebookra tökéletesen megfelel.


----------



## picibucor (2011 November 28)

En Ubuntut hasznalok, es az uj felulete nagyon is kezelheto. Sajnos a 3D-s effektet nem tudtam elohozni, es most csak 2D-ben tudom inditani. Van vkinek 5lete hogyan lehet megoldani11.10-es Ubuntuban?


----------



## picibucor (2011 November 28)

Oh, es meg 1 kerdes: nekem egy 13 colos kis laptopom van. Rettentoen zavar, h Ubuntuval forro lesz a gep, es csak ha mar meleg, kapcsol be a propeller, mig win alatt folzamatosan porog picit, es nem lesy forro.
Ey a jelenseg filmnezes kozben meginkabb elojon. Van vmi szoftver, amit letoltve a hutesem javithato?
Koszi elore is, es bocsi ay ekezetek hianya miatt.


----------



## Tesztlabor (2011 December 5)

picibucornak: Undok leszek: ha leöntöd vízzel, igen hamar lehül. 
Az új Linuxok nem P III.-as géphez készültek. Hiába van vadiúj Mercedesed Trabant motorral, attól még nem fog 200-al menni, de még 80-nal sem, mert nehéz a kasztni, de melegedni fog. Ha gyenge géped van, tiltsd le a 3D-t, meg minden csicsát, akkor nem égeti szét a géped, vagy telepíts régebbi verziót, de felejtsd el a frissítéseket. Én személy szerint a Linux Mint 10-et javasolnám, nem túl régi, gyengébb gépeken is elfogadhatóan fut, csak sajna nem tud magyarul, de minimális ismerettel már el lehet boldogulni vele és van magyar weboldala, meg leírása. Persze ízlés kérdése.


----------



## ben (2011 December 5)

Tesztlabor írta:


> picibucornak: Undok leszek: ha leöntöd vízzel, igen hamar lehül.
> Az új Linuxok nem P III.-as géphez készültek. Hiába van vadiúj Mercedesed Trabant motorral, attól még nem fog 200-al menni, de még 80-nal sem, mert nehéz a kasztni, de melegedni fog. Ha gyenge géped van, tiltsd le a 3D-t, meg minden csicsát, akkor nem égeti szét a géped, vagy telepíts régebbi verziót, de felejtsd el a frissítéseket. Én személy szerint a Linux Mint 10-et javasolnám, nem túl régi, gyengébb gépeken is elfogadhatóan fut, csak sajna nem tud magyarul, de minimális ismerettel már el lehet boldogulni vele és van magyar weboldala, meg leírása. Persze ízlés kérdése.



A munkahelyi és az otthoni gépemen is Linux Mint 10-et használok, nemrég tértem át az Ubunturól, és szerintem "tud" magyarul. Persze az operációs rendszer telepítését követően a különböző nyelvi fájlokat is telepíteni kell, ezt követően már magyarul jelennek meg a menük, az alkalmazások vagy éppenséggel a szövegszerkesztő helyesírásellenőrzője.
Egyébként a Linux Mint egy Ubuntu klón, szerintem nagyon jól működik, letisztult, megbízható.


----------



## t3x3r (2012 Május 28)

Szerveren évek óta Debiant használok, nem is akarnék megválni tőle.
Otthonra is egész használható, de otthon az Ubuntu talán barátságosabb.


----------



## zsdemeter (2012 Október 15)

Kissebb teljesítményű (régebbi) gépekre xubuntut ajánlanék, nincs semmi csicsa és 3D, de tökéletesen működik.


----------



## ugynok (2012 Október 27)

a xubuntu -t en is javaslom, nagyon letisztult es keves eroforrassal is megvan.
kubuntu pedig keruljon az erogepekre.


----------



## szabyka22 (2012 Október 27)

Alig várom hogy jelenjen meg az uj UBUNTU LINUX


----------



## ugynok (2012 Október 27)

http://ubuntu.hu/ubuntu1210 mar megjelent


----------



## mesehordo (2012 November 26)

Xubuntu 12.04... 

Nekem ez a nyerő, s az összes családtagomnak a laptopjára/desktopjára felkerült már...


----------



## mesehordo (2012 November 26)

Szeretném megjegyezni, hogy a vadiúj Linuxok között is van olyan, ami pont régebbi gépekre készülnek...

Ilyen pl a Puppy Linux, vagy éppen az ubuntu egyik változata a Lubuntu... mindkettőt tudom ajánlani, lassabb gépre (PIII) inkább a Puppy ami nyerőbb...(s ha jól tudom magyar fejlesztésű)


----------



## cavarlyman (2012 December 3)

Én ubuntu-t használok már jó ideje - stabilan működik. Legutóbb egy szomszéd 1000 éves gépére is ráraktuk, mert nem igazán működött a windows xp már rajta. Láss csodát, az Ubuntu 12.04 tökéletessen fut - igaz egy ideig panaszkodtak, hogy ennek kicsit más a kezelőfelülete, de megszokták


----------



## albyz (2013 Április 11)

Windows alapokhoz szokott felhasználóknak Ubuntu-t szoktam ajánlani, a legfrissebb (12.04 atm) LTS verziót.
Az LTS-ek 5 év, a nem LTS verziók 9 hónap frissítési periódussal rendelkeznek.
A CD image-t ki kell írni lemezre vagy bootolható USB drive-ot készíteni belőle.
Még ha nem is telepíted fel, a CD-ről bootolt "live" rendszer jó kiindulópont a linux-szal való ismerkedésre (hozzá se nyúl a HDD-hez, a régi rendszered megmarad).
Ezen kívül nagyon hasznos lehet rendszerhibák esetén, mert rendszer helyreállítást vagy adatmentést lehet végezni alóla.
Továbbá, a live rendszer mindig "tiszta", vírusmentes, ami nem mondható el sok Windows alapú rendszerről. A szoftver alapú keyloggerek a netes rendelés vagy online banking során megfigyelhetik a lenyomott billentyűket, ezért ilyesmit csak garantáltan tiszta rendszerből érdemes csinálni.


----------



## styl (2013 Április 16)

én föltettem windows mwlé a telepités sikeresen lefutot de ha linuxrol akarom inditani akkor egyszerüen ujraindul, nem vagyok nagy szaki igy nem tudom mi a gond vele


----------



## nokyci (2013 Április 21)

ACER laptopon a Suse linux alatt nem működik a hdmi kimenet. Lehet ezen segíteni valahogy? Driver letölthető valahonnan? Az ACER oldalán nem találtam.


----------



## steven75 (2013 Április 21)

linux soha nem lesz stabil,nagyon még progi se találsz rá.


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Április 24)

Sziasztok!

Irok ide is, csak osszejon az a 20 
Nagy linux rajongo vagyok, mindig azt hasznalok a sajat gepemen, a servereken meg ugyis mindenutt az van.
Ha egy-egy ugyfelnel kell valami windows-only software, arra van egy-egy virtualis XPm, amit semmi masra nem hasznalok, igy nem szoktak megfertozodni.

Montrealba koltozom hamarosan, a kozelben valakinek linuxos segitsegre lesz szuksege, szoljon!


----------



## John Philips (2013 Június 7)

Hi!

Nekem most az Ubuntu van fent, de kb 12-14 éve használok linuxot. Az első majdnem tökéletes a SUSE volt, még dobozosban is megvettem, főképp a két vastag kézikönyve miatt. Az Ubuntu barátságos és kb 20 perc alatt az üres gépből rendesen működő kolplett redndszer csinál. Pár külön program kell hozzá és tökéletes. Akiknek azonnal kell a sokfélée médiatartalom, ajánlom a Linux MINT rendszert: http://linuxmint.hu/
Sokmindenre használom az Ubuntut,
A média például: Calibre (e-book konvertáló), Transmission torrent, VLC médialejátszó (windows alatt is létezik) RipperX (CD-ból MP3), DeVeDe (videó DVD készítő, konvertáló), Transmageddon (videó átkódoló), stb.


----------



## goyo (2013 Június 7)

steven75 írta:


> linux soha nem lesz stabil,nagyon még progi se találsz rá.


Ez azért szíven ütött, lévén, hogy az internet 80%-a linuxos szervereken fut.


----------



## markeva (2014 Június 14)

A Windowsomra annyi vírus, és agresszív kiírthatatlan reklám, települ hogy én már csak a linuxot használom.


----------

